# Palliative care suggestions for budgie with tumor



## DragonLass (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone
I recently returned from the avian vet with one of my budgies, Bonnie. She normally lives outside in the aviary with 5 other budgies. She's about 5 years old.
She has developed a pronounced noise when she breathes, sometimes it is just a slight clicking noise and sometimes it is quite a loud squeak.
Our vet has diagnosed that she has a tumor that is basically pushing against either her trachea or one of the upper air sacs, that is causing the squeaking noise. He doesn't believe it is causing her any pain at this point. She does not have a tail bob, so apart from the noise she is otherwise breathing normally.

So, we have brought her home so she can live out the rest of her days, she's been brought back inside where it is warmer. She was actually already an inside bird for the first 2 years of her life, so she seems OK back in her old cage. We will monitor her for any signs that she is starting to have difficulty breathing (as the most important thing to me is that she does not suffer). I have brought her boyfriend from the aviary inside as well (Bob) so that she has some company. Bob is a little bit unsure of the cage at this point (he's only ever been in the aviary) but I'm sure he'll adapt soon.

I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on ways I can make her remaining life more comfortable?
I'm thinking that she might like some sort of flat platform in the cage to sit on? As I know that budgies with tumors can have trouble balancing in the later stages.

Any other suggestions most welcome


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Platforms are definitely a good idea if she is or starts having problems getting around.

Additionally, I would suggest you consider giving her knotgrass

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

To help her breathe more easily, I would suggest using a warm mist humidifier with a drop of pure essential oil of eucalyptus on an ongoing basis.

Wishing little Bonnie all the best. :hug:
Please keep us updated on how she and her friend Bob are doing.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deb has given some great advice :thumbsup: I hope your little Bonnie does well :fingerx: 

Please keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## DragonLass (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Faerybee, that's a great link to some ideas of things to do for the tumor. I will see if I can find some knotgrass, it is considered a weed here in Tasmania so I won't be able to buy it but hopefully I can find it growing wild somewhere!
I will also be giving her some iodine supplement and have also started putting a few drops of ACV in her water.
She seems to be doing quite well in the cage so far, her partner Bob is still getting used to it, but she certainly seems to like having him there (so she has someone to boss around!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may be able to order the knotgrass through Amazon.
That is how I purchased mine.

Best wishes to little Bonnie. :hug:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Loving thoughts and pain free days for sweet Bonnie, Glad she has such a caring and kind human to watch over her.:flowers:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I meant to mention there are several different types of platform perches available on Amazon. 
You can also buy or build ramps to help Bonnie get from one area of the cage to another more easily. :hug:*


----------

